# CF card holder



## msdarkroom (Apr 5, 2012)

Anybody have a good recommendation for a CF card holder/wallet?


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite are the Gepe Card Safe Extreme watertight cases. The each hold four cards, whether CF, SD or almost any other type of media currently in use. I have several of them.
Not inexpensive (about $25-30), but about the most secure storage you can find. Most importantly, for those of us who work around and on the water, they are well-sealed from the elements. And, they float (though I've not yet had the occasion to need this feature)!


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 5, 2012)

Also I uses the Gepe Card Safe Extreme, http://www.gepe.com/website/index.asp?pageID=299. I would recommend you to choose a bright color so it is easy to find if you accidentally drop it.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Do the CF cards stack on the SD cards with the Gepe cases?
That would be nice for the 5DM3.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 5, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> Do the CF cards stack on the SD cards with the Gepe cases?
> That would be nice for the 5DM3.



Yes, you can have a SD card beneath the CF card.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks.
These look pretty nice.
How about the Combi? Does it fit a LP-E6 battery (5dm3/7d)?


----------



## TristanM (Apr 5, 2012)

I use ThinkTank "Pixel Pocket Rocket" holders. I find the 10 CF card capacity plus the area for business cards ideal (I shoot weddings). I used to use the Gepe, but found it too stiff when trying to pull CF cards out in a hurry, and had no need for the waterproof/crushproof case. However if you tend to shoot a lot of wildlife, outdoors, etc., the Gepe case is ideal. 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/pixel-pocket-rocket-memory-card-holder.aspx


----------



## nebugeater (Apr 5, 2012)

I love the protection and ruggedness of my Pelican CF card holder cases. Here is what I use. 

http://pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=0945


----------



## tjc320 (Apr 5, 2012)

PELICAN CASE DESERVES ALL CAPS!

It's seriously really awesome. You can throw it in a raging river of fire and it would come out unscathed (untested).

http://www.tylerjclements.com/2011/11/a-must-have-pelican-case-09400910/


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 5, 2012)

tjc320 said:


> PELICAN CASE DESERVES ALL CAPS!
> 
> It's seriously really awesome. You can throw it in a raging river of fire and it would come out unscathed* (untested)*.
> 
> http://www.tylerjclements.com/2011/11/a-must-have-pelican-case-09400910/



Haha.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 8, 2012)

GEPE card safe is the way to go. Even better than the Pelican.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 10, 2012)

TristanM said:


> I use ThinkTank "Pixel Pocket Rocket" holders. I find the 10 CF card capacity plus the area for business cards ideal (I shoot weddings). I used to use the Gepe, but found it too stiff when trying to pull CF cards out in a hurry, and had no need for the waterproof/crushproof case. However if you tend to shoot a lot of wildlife, outdoors, etc., the Gepe case is ideal.
> 
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/pixel-pocket-rocket-memory-card-holder.aspx



+1.. Heck, +100. This is the best CF wallet out there, if you ask me. Holds 10 cards securely and can be accessed quickly. 

The only thing to keep in mind is the velcro in quiet settings. I usually try to pre-rip the velcro and fold the flap under and keep the wallet in my pocket.


----------

